# aem intake question



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

so i just finish installing my aem intake my thing is it doesnt make that whoosh noise isnt it suppose to make a noise wat could i have done wrong?


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never heard of a CAI making a whoosh sound. I think it would be hard for you to hear a difference as principle of getting air to the engine is the same, except with a CAI, it is supposedly more efficient at delivering the air to the throttle. 

I've had CAI's in the past and I have never noticed a woosh sound, though some people claim their exhaust note might sound different, though I have never had that. Just my $.02


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have an AEM and I didn't notice much of a difference. I can hear it sucking air when I really get on it though. If you are not getting any error codes and it runs, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont know all i hear is a bunch of air more like jewelry for the engine bay if you ask me!:cool


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont even hear it sucking air i saw in the instruction it had measurements like 2.5 space from the sticker i didnt do that i might have to adjust the length of the tube


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

mine only makes a slight whistle at about 75-80% throttle. Other than that...it just looks pretty.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

every intake i've heard made more noise than the stock intake. you can hear the air kind of whistling thru the small passageways at idle. the stock intake has baffles that muffle the sound traveling up from the cylinder, thru the manifold and the throttle body. even tho air is going it at a pretty good clip, sound waves travel at 1,126 ft per second or 767 MPH so they have no problem "swimming up stream" and going out the in. you should hear mine from the front of the car as it's a straight shot out the TB and thru the grill and the overlap of my cam gets a little of the exhaust sound out the intake valve


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

thispecialk said:


> so i just finish installing my aem intake my thing is it doesnt make that whoosh noise isnt it suppose to make a noise wat could i have done wrong?


WHOOSH SOUND ? You might hear in sucking in air when on the throttle.
You didn't do anything wrong with your install.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> WHOOSH SOUND ? You might hear in sucking in air when on the throttle.
> You didn't do anything wrong with your install.


Yeah you get in induction roar from CAI's, more than the stock intake. I can hear it alittle with my stock airbox because GM didn't put "Helmholtz" resonators on the GTO's.


----------

